# Newbie and the Crow Call



## ThomasT (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello every one,

I am starting this thread to keep from hijacking @Steve in VA thread titled "1st Game Call" in Turning Critique section.

Steve posted photos of his Deer Call which caught my eye and interest and he was kind enough to share more photos and information.

I have decided to make a Crow Call my first attempt at turning wood as soon as my lathe and tools arrive. So many members have been helpful and offered links and information and I thought it best to start a new thread.

Thanks Steve in VA for you help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

MT 2 Reamers... Not sure if this is the same exact set I have, but it looks like it. Makes crow calls very easy, comes in handy for occasionally knocking a burr out of your lathe. Which I've had a few issues there with the buffing wheel I've got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> MT 2 Reamers... Not sure if this is the same exact set I have, but it looks like it. Makes crow calls very easy, comes in handy for occasionally knocking a burr out of your lathe. Which I've had a few issues there with the buffing wheel I've got.



So there's the MT2 tap, where's the MT2 die? (so to speak) :)


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2018)

I still make mine using the “Latta” method as described on THO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> MT 2 Reamers... Not sure if this is the same exact set I have, but it looks like it. Makes crow calls very easy, comes in handy for occasionally knocking a burr out of your lathe. Which I've had a few issues there with the buffing wheel I've got.



Hello rocky1,

Thanks, I just placed an order for them.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## kweinert (Dec 21, 2018)

Ray D said:


> I still make mine using the “Latta” method as described on THO.



This is a really dumb question and you don't need to answer. I don't have any plans on making crow calls so the information is really of no use me. Having said all that, I'm still curious. I can't find the THO Games calls site. I can find the forums and a link to the PDF for the Latta method but that link doesn't work for me (DNS error.) Is it just because I'm on this stupid work computer that blocks random sites it thinks you don't need to access or is there something else going on?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 21, 2018)

Ray D said:


> I still make mine using the “Latta” method as described on THO.



Hello Ray,

I viewed those pdf files and saved the link ( I thought ) but could not find it again. No problem to go back and view it again. There was one call body that beautiful, real dark in color almost black. I wonder what kind of wood that is.

Thanks again and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 21, 2018)

kweinert said:


> This is a really dumb question and you don't need to answer. I don't have any plans on making crow calls so the information is really of no use me. Having said all that, I'm still curious. I can't find the THO Games calls site. I can find the forums and a link to the PDF for the Latta method but that link doesn't work for me (DNS error.) Is it just because I'm on this stupid work computer that blocks random sites it thinks you don't need to access or is there something else going on?
> 
> Thanks.



Hello kweinert,

I had a lot of trouble also. Maybe that is why I can't find where it was saved. When I clicked on the Icon "Latta" it took me to another location and I found the correct link mid ways down the page. Maybe Ray has a better link.

Have a great day,
Thomas


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

It's kinda nice to have around honestly. My buffing wheel set up, on the tapered ready rod, tends to slip a little occasionally, and roll a little burr in the headstock on the lathe, reamer and a 6 inch crescent it takes about 2 seconds to clean it up. 



I'm gonna guess it's not your computer Ken, appears to be something with HTML on the site. Store and Forum, both running php work, the website doesn't. 

Forum - https://thogamecallsforums.com/ 
Store - http://www.thogamecallsstore.com/


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2018)

kweinert said:


> This is a really dumb question and you don't need to answer. I don't have any plans on making crow calls so the information is really of no use me. Having said all that, I'm still curious. I can't find the THO Games calls site. I can find the forums and a link to the PDF for the Latta method but that link doesn't work for me (DNS error.) Is it just because I'm on this stupid work computer that blocks random sites it thinks you don't need to access or is there something else going on?
> 
> Thanks.


 I’m not sure why you can’t go to THO so I just checked my saved link and it would not connect either. I did get on using the THO forum link as you did. 
Ray


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Not sure if it's cached here, or it simply doesn't time out. Took it forever to load on the player... 

https://docplayer.net/21063955-Turning-crow-calls-the-latta-method.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Not sure if it's cached here, or it simply doesn't time out. Took it forever to load on the player...
> 
> https://docplayer.net/21063955-Turning-crow-calls-the-latta-method.html



That’s it, thanks Rocky. Have you tried this method yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Not sure if it's cached here, or it simply doesn't time out. Took it forever to load on the player...
> 
> https://docplayer.net/21063955-Turning-crow-calls-the-latta-method.html



Hey again rocky1,

OK, this link is what I had first found and I have saved it again....I think. The two links sent by you above I had not seen before. Thanks, pretty sure I have it saved now.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

That one is an online .pdf player loading the file from the THO Gamecalls website. It took a couple minutes to load the .pdf, on my Verizon almost-internet connection, and most browsers anymore think dial up or other slow ass internet connections don't exist, and time the page out much quicker. 




Ray D said:


> That’s it, thanks Rocky. Have you tried this method yet?



No Ray I haven't. Ordered the reamer before I heard about this one, and haven't turned but maybe one or two crow calls since honestly. Reading through it the only real merit I can see to the method is creating the stop ring so the reed can't be pushed in too far and split the call body, but with a thick lanyard ring, you'd really have to push on it to get there. 

With the reamer you can have the call cut and ready to finish in the time it takes to tape the reed up and mount it in your lathe. If you turn one and mark depth on the reamer, it doesn't take but literally a minute to taper the body for the reed. You can get close, using the reed to establish depth, but be sure to mark it a little short, check, and fine tune to depth if you do. Much easier to make a tapered hole in a call deeper, than to make it shallower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hey again rocky1,
> 
> OK, this link is what I had first found and I have saved it again....I think. The two links sent by you above I had not seen before. Thanks, pretty sure I have it saved now.
> 
> ...




Crow Call Reed - Even using the link on the Crow Calls page to the Latta method, it times out and returns DNS error on me.


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> That one is an online .pdf player loading the file from the THO Gamecalls website. It took a couple minutes to load the .pdf, on my Verizon almost-internet connection, and most browsers anymore think dial up or other slow ass internet connections don't exist, and time the page out much quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you, the reamer definitely looks faster. I only made a few to use for turkey hunting but if I was to want to make a bunch I’d definitely get a reamer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

I literally found that cheap set of reamers and ordered them minutes before I got the e-mail suggesting the Latta method. Looking at the cost of reamers I had found up to that point, I'd have gone the other direction myself honestly... $80 for an MT 2 reamer to turn the occasional crow call wasn't about to happen! However, 2 reamers for $20 to turn a crow call now and then, and have on hand just in case I need to clean the occasional burr. That order went through Amazon in a flash. 

I want to say the gentleman that pointed me to the Latta method, bought a set of the reamers and gave up on it himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Another game call link for you to look over... All Predator Calls - Pretty wide selection of Crow Calls there Thomas.

Then if you really want to have fun, go search E-Bay for Crow Calls! I collected a few, quit because I was running out of room in my call cabinet. Want to get back into those and see how many different ones I can find, because they are endless!! Tons of styles, designs, woods, brands. A lot of nifty calls!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Another game call link for you to look over... All Predator Calls - Pretty wide selection of Crow Calls there Thomas.
> 
> Then if you really want to have fun, go search E-Bay for Crow Calls! I collected a few, quit because I was running out of room in my call cabinet. Want to get back into those and see how many different ones I can find, because they are endless!! Tons of styles, designs, woods, brands. A lot of nifty calls!!



Hey rocky1,

That place has tons of calls, I had no idea that so many different styles of just Crow Calls were made.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh they have a bunch, but E-Bay has more! 

Vintage Crow Calls

Crow Calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> MT 2 Reamers... Not sure if this is the same exact set I have, but it looks like it. Makes crow calls very easy, comes in handy for occasionally knocking a burr out of your lathe. Which I've had a few issues there with the buffing wheel I've got.



What else can you use them for?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 21, 2018)

I suppose you could prune hemmoroids with them, if you had them, but I don't so I don't know how they'd work on that end.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Which one of these 5/8" Expanding Mandrels would be the best to purchase ( "A" or "B")?

I guess that I should also order a good Collet Set (1" x 8tpi) to use with the Mandrel.

Thanks for the help, have a great day.

ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Personally, I would go with A.

I bought this one and a 1/2" to match. (_After I bought another that didn't work worth a damn._) Web Foot is another great link to add to your wood working list... Lots of call making tools and supplies

As for why I would go that direction... You may some day decide to branch out into other calls, and not all calls have an open bore like crow calls. In example, closed reed predator calls use a tapered reed sleeve inside the bore; outside diameter of the sleeve is .258" - .260". One typically uses a 9mm drill bit for your pilot hole through center of the blank, then opens the ends of the call up, leaving a section of the bore that holds the reed sleeve.

Mandrel A... You slide an allen wrench through the 9mm section of the bore to tighten the mandrel.
Mandrel B... You go back and buy Mandrel A if you want to make a closed reed predator call.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Personally, I would go with A.
> 
> I bought this one and a 1/2" to match. (_After I bought another that didn't work worth a damn._) Web Foot is another great link to add to your wood working list... Lots of call making tools and supplies
> 
> ...



Hello rocky1,

I do like the hex socket end drive and watched a video with a guy using this model, worked slick as a gut.
I did add Web Foot to my list and thanks.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,

OK I downloaded the drawing of a typical Crow Call and just could not wait for my new wood lathe to arrive, so, I went out into my shop and whipped out this little example on the ole metal lathe. Certainly not as pretty as a fancy wood model but it did give me a chance to get a fairly good idea how to turn one. I added two raised rings, two "burn" lines, a knurled finish aft of the lanyard groove and a slight flare on the outlet end. When the "guts" for a Crow Call comes in I will try it out, it might sound like a frog farting under water, but hey!

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 22, 2018)

I’m sure it will sound fine. We have made them with a variety of woods and shapes and they all sound good....at least the gobblers think so. Have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Ray D said:


> I’m sure it will sound fine. We have made them with a variety of woods and shapes and they all sound good....at least the gobblers think so. Have fun.



Hello Ray,

Well I hope it works OK, but it sure was fun machining it. Slow process step drilling the hole up to 5/8", unlike with wood.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2018)

You do know you can turn wood on that metal lathe too, don't you?! 

@Yotehntr - <-- That feller there, who pointed me here, reportedly turns predator calls on a metal lathe. But, he turns them out of fancy wood, bone, antler, ivory, combinations of all the above. And, they are all very precisely made, and absolutely beautiful. 


Good looking call! Will be interesting to see what it sounds like, but I'm sure it'll play well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> You do know you can turn wood on that metal lathe too, don't you?!
> 
> @Yotehntr - <-- That feller there, who pointed me here, reportedly turns predator calls on a metal lathe. But, he turns them out of fancy wood, bone, antler, ivory, combinations of all the above. And, they are all very precisely made, and absolutely beautiful.
> 
> ...



Hello rocky1,

I think it will be interesting to find out if it works and the sound. I have seen Calls turned out of hard plastic, so who knows.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## myingling (Dec 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> MT 2 Reamers... Not sure if this is the same exact set I have, but it looks like it. Makes crow calls very easy, comes in handy for occasionally knocking a burr out of your lathe. Which I've had a few issues there with the buffing wheel I've got.



Thats a good price on reamer Think i paid 65 for one i use its only way to go for the crow calls u get good tight fit on reeds .. their was two available for purchase in that link but now theirs only one left LOL for that price i picked up extra ,,plus it looks like u get 2 hoping the course one makes it a bit easyer on the harder woods then finish with fine one


----------



## myingling (Dec 22, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> OK I downloaded the drawing of a typical Crow Call and just could not wait for my new wood lathe to arrive, so, I went out into my shop and whipped out this little example on the ole metal lathe. Certainly not as pretty as a fancy wood model but it did give me a chance to get a fairly good idea how to turn one. I added two raised rings, two "burn" lines, a knurled finish aft of the lanyard groove and a slight flare on the outlet end. When the "guts" for a Crow Call comes in I will try it out, it might sound like a frog farting under water, but hey!
> 
> ...



That looks pretty cool ,, as with most calls its all in how u blow them for me get different pitches out of crow ,, me i like to gargle a bit when running one makes it bit more realistic sound if hunting them ,,, for turkey locator high pitch get them gobble straight blow will normally do it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Which one of these 5/8" Expanding Mandrels would be the best to purchase ( "A" or "B")?
> 
> ...



Enco has expanding mandrels for a tenth of that price. I dont use mine often but they work just fine for when I make some calls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

myingling said:


> That looks pretty cool ,, as with most calls its all in how u blow them for me get different pitches out of crow ,, me i like to gargle a bit when running one makes it bit more realistic sound if hunting them ,,, for turkey locator high pitch get them gobble straight blow will normally do it



Hello myingling,

I have had a couple of Crow Calls over the years, sorry to say that in my youth I did hunt them. It has been a long time but I do remember that it too a bit of technique to get the correct sound.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Enco has expanding mandrels for a tenth of that price. I dont use mine often but they work just fine for when I make some calls.



Hello gman2431,

I did not check their web site, I did order the one from Ducks US. I can use that on my metal lathe also when machining some brass or aluminum.

Have a great day,
Thomas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello gman2431,
> 
> I did not check their web site, I did order the one from Ducks US. I can use that on my metal lathe also when machining some brass or aluminum.
> 
> ...



If ya ever need other sizes they have nice selection for nice price. I have a bunch of em and they come in handy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> If ya ever need other sizes they have nice selection for nice price. I have a bunch of em and they come in handy
> 
> View attachment 157484



Hey again gman2431,

Are you talking about MSC Direct who bought out ENCO? MSC Direct is the link that I have, if you have another one please post it for me.

Thanks and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hey again gman2431,
> 
> Are you talking about MSC Direct who bought out ENCO? MSC Direct is the link that I have, if you have another one please post it for me.
> 
> ...



Very well could be it's been awhile since I've bought them and I kinda remember the magazine they send switching or something. Not much of a metal guy so the catalog usuly got discarded.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2018)

myingling said:


> Thats a good price on reamer Think i paid 65 for one i use its only way to go for the crow calls u get good tight fit on reeds .. their was two available for purchase in that link but now theirs only one left LOL for that price i picked up extra ,,plus it looks like u get 2 hoping the course one makes it a bit easyer on the harder woods then finish with fine one



Should anyone else look, just search MT2 Reamer on Amazon. There were several links available in that $20 price range, I listed the Prime link to save looking for it, and get it to Thomas ASAP. Was a set listed down about $18 but it was coming out of China, and I didn't figure Thomas wanted to wait a month for it.

Mike... it's actually been a pretty decent reamer. My buffing wheel has slipped a number of times inside the spindle on my little Harbor Freight lathe and pulled a burr up, and it cleans it without a hitch every time. Likewise ran it through the spindle and tailstock lightly on my Grizzly and cleaned it up a little. Wrapped a spur bit with some fine emery cloth, 2 - 3 thousand grit, and ran it in there lightly a few times around, then smeared some beeswax on the bit and worked it in good. Keeps everything from sticking too hard. 

As far as reaming crow calls with it, it's so sweet and easy it ain't funny!! And, for that price, if you're gonna turn crow calls, it's a "gotta have one." And, you get 2 of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello rocky1,

Thanks for the update, it is a good buy. I ordered more "guts" and blank stocks to turn a few more calls when the lathe get here, so the reamer will get some use.

Have a great day,
Thomas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2018)

You do realize, you don't even have a lathe yet, and already you've graduated from turning a few miscellaneous parts for steam engines, to turning calls.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> You do realize, you don't even have a lathe yet, and already you've graduated from turning a few miscellaneous parts for steam engines, to turning calls.



Hey again rocky1,

Well it remains to be seen exactly what I did make.., if nothing else I can make an end cap for it and turn it into a short cannon

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 22, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> OK I downloaded the drawing of a typical Crow Call and just could not wait for my new wood lathe to arrive, so, I went out into my shop and whipped out this little example on the ole metal lathe. Certainly not as pretty as a fancy wood model but it did give me a chance to get a fairly good idea how to turn one. I added two raised rings, two "burn" lines, a knurled finish aft of the lanyard groove and a slight flare on the outlet end. When the "guts" for a Crow Call comes in I will try it out, it might sound like a frog farting under water, but hey!
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I bet a turned brass barrel would really let a duck call ring. I've seen a few all brass calls. They look really cool. I'd love a metal lathe to tinker with. The feed mechanism would come in really handy for turning 5/8" tenons for toneboards as well. Nice job on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello B Rogers,

You know I have some brass in stock but did not think about using it, probably would have a better resonate. Just might have to try that later, however it would be quite heavy. I have ordered a bunch of various wood blanks to play with when the new lathe arrives and I hope that I can produce at least call good enough to show here. I have been looking at some of the completed projects on this forum and a bit intimidated by the level of workmanship.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm sure you'll do just fine. From the looks of your metal work, I'm sure you'll be meticulous with woodworking as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello B Rogers,
> 
> You know I have some brass in stock but did not think about using it, probably would have a better resonate. Just might have to try that later, however it would be quite heavy. I have ordered a bunch of various wood blanks to play with when the new lathe arrives and I hope that I can produce at least call good enough to show here. I have been looking at some of the completed projects on this forum and a bit intimidated by the level of workmanship.
> 
> ...



We all start somewhere!!! Dont be afraid to show any of your work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

Hello B Rogers,

To my knowledge, I have never even touched a wood lathe much less operated one so I am a true Newbie and counting on a lot of help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 22, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> We all start somewhere!!! Dont be afraid to show any of your work!



Hello Gman2431,

No I do understand that, show my mistakes to you folks and tell me what I did wrong and how to correct it. All the work that I have been viewing is so dog-gone beautiful. Thanks for the help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 23, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> I have ordered a bunch of various wood blanks to play with when the new lathe arrives



You'll typically find better prices and better looking woods here Thomas. After running all over the internet buying what I thought were deals on wood when I started, I had a fellow call maker point me here for best buys on beautiful wood, and I never left. If you see something you like the looks of out there someplace else, come back here to the 'Wood For Sale' section, shout out and tell folks what you're looking for. Odds are someone around here has a piece of it stashed somewhere. (_Just throw a rock at @Mike1950 and wake him up before you shout, because he has the most purty wood piled up in his back yard and he don't move as quick as he used too and needs a head start._) 

Lot of the guys here are open to trades too, if your wife bakes the best brownies in the world, you have to many cucumbers in the garden, a few folks around here might be interested in that pile of aluminum or brass shavings under your metal lathe for casting, might be interested in collars for game calls, accessories for their lathe, or other items you could maybe knock out in short order on your metal lathe. Just don't be surprised when you get your box of wood goodies and there's an assortment of other little extra wood goodies in it, (_commonly referred to as peanuts_), rather than crumpled up newspaper or bits of styrofoam for filler. That's just the way folks roll around here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 23, 2018)

Good morning to you rocky1,

I do appreciate this very good information and will try to use it as time goes on in my learning effort. Once I feel comfortable turning and ready to do some serious work on parts that will be used on a particular engine I will ask here for some help. I have several new designs started and mostly still in my head, that will use some hard and strong wood. This is when I know that I can count on you folks to help in choosing the correct wood. To be truthful, this venture into wood turning is progressing a whole lot faster than I had planned. I figured that I would start gathering information from a forum about what lathe and accessories, etc. over the next several months and by Spring I would be ready to place an order. Well as you are well aware, that didn't happen! My lathe and stand are to be here on the 26th of this month and I have nowhere to put it, but I did talk with my good friend and neighbor (who has a big wood shop) if he would like to have it in his shop for a while. I'm sure it will not be long until he will be placing an order for a complete "turning system"....that is if he doesn't hijack mine.

Don't give up on me fellows, let me finish my Horseless Carriage and get it out of my shop and then I will be ready to rock and roll. Thanks again for all the kindness and help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Just to follow up on the Aluminum Crow call, yes it does work, it is a bit higher pitch than a store bought call. I had to bore out the Aluminum call for the guts to fit in to a standard depth. This morning I stood on my back porch and began calling and had couple of squirrels and the neighbor’s dogs barking and a rooster crowing, so I knew the volume must have been OK. In about 4 minutes I received the first reply from a pretty good distance. Within a couple more minutes the murder was really close and although I do not speak fluent Crow, I could tell from the strong language, that they were pretty PO’ed at who ever was in their territory. 

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 30, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just to follow up on the Aluminum Crow call, yes it does work, it is a bit higher pitch than a store bought call. I had to bore out the Aluminum call for the guts to fit in to a standard depth. This morning I stood on my back porch and began calling and had couple of squirrels and the neighbor’s dogs barking and a rooster crowing, so I knew the volume must have been OK. In about 4 minutes I received the first reply from a pretty good distance. Within a couple more minutes the murder was really close and although I do not speak fluent Crow, I could tell from the strong language, that they were pretty PO’ed at who ever was in their territory.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Love that aluminum call. We may need to talk about a trade sometime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello B Rogers,

As they say, not enough tea in China...he he , no seriously I would be glad to make you one out of aluminum with some sort of trade deal

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Yep... You are on your way! 

Glad to hear it performed for you Thomas!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello rocky1,

I am pleased and surprised in one way, just was not sure that the aluminum would resonate well enough to even come close to sounding like a real Crow. It sure p... off several of my Crow buddies around here and made me laugh. Still looking forward to receiving all the wood blanks that I have on order and turn them into some calls.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I received the Collet Set in today so I was able to use the Mandrel and turn a Cherry Crow Call this afternoon. Still needs a bit of sanding and then run the Tapered Reamer through it and it will be ready for a finish of some sort. I used a piece of welding wire out of my MIG welder to do the burn lines and it seemed to work OK.

Have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ray D (Dec 31, 2018)

Looking good. Call making can be quite addicting. Do you hunt? I find it very rewarding to harvest something using a call that I produced. 
Ray


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello Ray,

Thank you, using all the new pieces of equipment sure makes it a lot better. Do not hunt as much as I use to but I will use these calls for sure this coming year. All the various types of shop work that I have done most of my life, I cannot believe that I have never turned any wood, but man I am hooked now.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice work, Thomas!


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello David,

This is my first piece to turn other than a bunch of practice work so I am still in the learning stage.

Thank you and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 31, 2018)

Looks like you're learning quickly too Thomas! That's a good looking call!! 

I'm sure you are aware of it, but since you suggest this woodworking thing is new to you, adding finish will accentuate those sanding lines you got going round the call, so make sure to clean them up, before applying finish. Roll the call by hand on the lathe, and sand length ways of the call body. Then go round and round. You want to run up to at least 400 - 600 grit, before finishing. If you'll pick up one of the wood worker's sanding packs available in either Sandpaper or Mesh with rolls in assorted grits, and work your way through the different grits, it'll clean things up nice. Sand round and roud with lathe running, sand length ways, then step up to a higher grit, and repeat. 

As you sand the call body with the lathe running, work back and forth along the length of the call. Avoid holding your sand paper in any one spot and you won't get as many lines running around the call body. Keep it moving constantly, even when you're sitting still. This is doubly important on the sanding mess, as the weave on that stuff will cut lines in a heartbeat. 

As far as finish... 

Simplest and easiest finish would be Boiled Lindseed Oil and Beeswax. (_Which should look fantastic on that piece of Cherry!_) Many call builders work up a blend and apply it as a paste, but you can go old school and apply them separately and work them in by hand too. Pour a little BLO on a disposable shop cloth, or soft cotton rag and apply with the lathe running. It will darken the color, but it'll make the grain pop! Then apply Beeswax by simply holding the chunk of wax to the call while it's turning. Wrap your hand around the call body and apply a little pressure until it heats up. You want to heat it up enough to melt the wax and work it into the pores of the wood. Beeswax will begin to melt about 120o F, so it's pretty easy to work in by hand. Alternate back and forth between the oil and wax. Apply however many layers you like. 

If you use a rag to work the oil and wax in, don't wrap it around your hand or fingers in any fashion. A lot of call builders will keep the finish rag beside the lathe and NEVER wash it. They just keep reusing it until the rag falls apart, then start over. It will get to the point you can finish a call with the rag alone. 

The oil and wax will give it a nice soft glow, and is a pretty durable finish. You can reapply as needed to keep it looking pristine. If you give any calls away, tell them to use cheap furniture polish, the kind that promotes waxy buildup, spray liberally on a soft cloth, and rub it in good. 

Some guys don't, but I ALWAYS finish the inside of the call body as well. It's exposed to all the moisture in your breath, slobber and snoose juice flying, and whatever. Inside the body probably needs a finish worse than the outside in my book, and it makes it look like you "finished" the call, not simply smeared a little finish on the outside of the call and said the hell with the rest.

Have fun finishing a few with the BLO and Beeswax, before attempting CA. It's pretty and shiny, but it'll make you cuss a great deal, and it takes a lot of the fun out of it before you master it. 

And, there is always Tru-Oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 1, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Looks like you're learning quickly too Thomas! That's a good looking call!!
> 
> I'm sure you are aware of it, but since you suggest this woodworking thing is new to you, adding finish will accentuate those sanding lines you got going round the call, so make sure to clean them up, before applying finish. Roll the call by hand on the lathe, and sand length ways of the call body. Then go round and round. You want to run up to at least 400 - 600 grit, before finishing. If you'll pick up one of the wood worker's sanding packs available in either Sandpaper or Mesh with rolls in assorted grits, and work your way through the different grits, it'll clean things up nice. Sand round and roud with lathe running, sand length ways, then step up to a higher grit, and repeat.
> 
> And, there is always Tru-Oil.



Hello rocky1,

Thank you for the kind words and all the help with finishing the surface. I had used some 200 grit on the last sanding but still could not get all the "marks" out, your information will help me. I am very pleased with the shape and it feels good in my hand, but just did not know how to finish it. I do have some Beeswax and I will get some BLO. I really appreciate the help.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2019)

Like Rocky said after sanding with the lathe running with a particular grit. Shut it off and sand lengthwise, left to right. This will remove any circular sanding marks. Get them all out before stepping up a grit size and turning the lathe back on. Rinse and repeat.

One precaution with the BLO. The oily rags can spontaneous ignite in the right circumstances. So be careful when and where you dispose of them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 1, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Like Rocky said after sanding with the lathe running with a particular grit. Shut it off and sand lengthwise, left to right. This will remove any circular sanding marks. Get them all out before stepping up a grit size and turning the lathe back on. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> One precaution with the BLO. The oily rags can spontaneous ignite in the right circumstances. So be careful when and where you dispose of them



Good morning Wildthings,

When you say rinse, do you mean wipe off with water?

Thanks for the help and have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2019)

Nope! that's just a saying to do the same things over again

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 1, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Nope! that's just a saying to do the same things over again



Hey again Wildthing,

Newbie says OK and thank you 

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 16, 2019)

Thomas, did the crow guts fit well after using the MT2 reamer you got or was some adjustment still necessary to achieve the proper fit after reaming ? I'm thinking of ordering a reamer for elk/crow calls but wanted to see how you liked it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Thomas, did the crow guts fit well after using the MT2 reamer you got or was some adjustment still necessary to achieve the proper fit after reaming ? I'm thinking of ordering a reamer for elk/crow calls but wanted to see how you liked it.



Hello Bryson,

Here is the ebay link to the set that I ordered. And yes, both tools did a good job.
https://vod.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemid=152882626704&transid=1817085986005&ul_noapp=true

Here is how I used them: started with a pre-drilled blank (the piece of wood that I was using) with a 5/8-inch hole. I chucked this blank in my lathe and the *Rough Bit* in the tailstock, set the lathe on the lowest rpm setting (50rpm) and very slowly advanced the Bit. I had pre-marked on the Bit with a piece of tape the approximate stop point. I did withdraw the Bit several times to clear the wood shavings. I then tested the bore depth with a Pioneer Reed body to make sure not to over ream. When I got real close to the actual correct depth, I removed the Rough Bit and installed the Fine Bit (smooth bit) and hand worked the ream bore until I had exactly what I was looking for. I now have used this process on 5 more calls.

Hope this will help, and have a great day.
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 16, 2019)

Thank you sir


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 16, 2019)

I couldn't get the link to work. Does your reamer look like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey again Bryson,

Yes, and try this link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152882626704

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 16, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Thomas, did the crow guts fit well after using the MT2 reamer you got or was some adjustment still necessary to achieve the proper fit after reaming ? I'm thinking of ordering a reamer for elk/crow calls but wanted to see how you liked it.



They will fit absolutely perfect every time, if you figure depth out, mark the reamer, stop just a little short, then dial it in to perfect slowly by hand Bryson. Not sure about the Cherry, but everything I've run it in, turning it with light pressure to finish my fit at the end, it was absolutely smooth and clean. No need to sand, I couldn't have sanded it any cleaner.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

